# towing?



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

whats the max weight i can tow with my all road?

i have the 4.2 v8... any difference in tow capacity to the 2.7?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I've read that it's rated at 3300lb in NA and 5000lb in Europe. I'm not sure why there is a difference other than maybe the local regulations vary.


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks man!


----------

